# Best Water Preparation Chemical



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Just Wondering What Kind Of Water De-Chlorinizer You All Used..I Use PRIME

What's The Best?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> Just Wondering What Kind Of Water De-Chlorinizer You All Used..I Use PRIME
> 
> What's The Best?
> [snapback]1123887[/snapback]​


I do not think anyone can tell you what the best is.

I use Aqua Plus by Nutrafin.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Aqua Plus by Nutrafin, that the one i use


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I was just told that Prime by Seachem was the best..so I wanted input from you all


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> I was just told that Prime by Seachem was the best..so I wanted input from you all
> [snapback]1123931[/snapback]​


As long as the neutralize chlorine and chloramine they are good, and they all pretty much do that.

I really don't have reason for using Aqua Plus.

Here is a nice list of different addiitives you may find interesting. It is great as a reference. Scary thing is I was going to start this same thread just to see what everyone else is using.

Water Conditioners


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't use any due to "well water" that is literally pure. (ph=7.0) The main ingredient in all de-chlors, not sure if i'm spelling this right, is thiosulphate. You can save yourself alot of money by buying it and making your own mix that will last along time.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> I don't use any due to "well water" that is literally pure. (ph=7.0) The main ingredient in all de-chlors, not sure if i'm spelling this right, is thiosulphate. You can save yourself alot of money by buying it and making your own mix that will last along time.
> [snapback]1124085[/snapback]​


I also don't use dechlorinator, because I have well water. But my ph is 8.0...that is okay right? I mean I know the piranha can handle it, but you made it sound like you don't need to use dechlorinator because your well water has a ph of 7.0 and is pure water...
~Taylor~


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

pH has nothing to do with declorinator Taylor.

Yea 8.0 is on the higher side. But these are adaptable fish, and as I know you know, a stable pH of 8.0 is better then a lower one that bounces around.

The water at my new place is 8.5, which for me was way too high. So I just bring in 10 gallons 3 times a week from my Dads house which has city water. Yea its a bitch, but it only takes an hour from the time I leave my house, till the time I finish topping my tank back off When we buy our new house in WV next year, it will have city water, and I am hoping the pH is close to the 7.0 I have now.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

oh sh*t i have well water and i always use aqua plus







i guess i dotn need to. i kno theres no clorine in my water but i thought aqua plus has other good things in it to help fish feel more at home soem sorta chemicals and also help with preseving fins and things like a stress coat sorta. but i guess not hmm


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

hmm, do they make a product just for the slime coat for fish?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

myles said:


> oh sh*t i have well water and i always use aqua plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conditioners contain some alternatives that help keep the slime coat on the fish, so don't think you were wasting that dechlorinator... Maybe you could find a product that would just contribute to the fishes' slime coat. You probably wouldn't even need that though, because I don't use anything, and my fish are fine.








~Taylor~


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use any due to "well water" that is literally pure. (ph=7.0) The main ingredient in all de-chlors, not sure if i'm spelling this right, is thiosulphate. You can save yourself alot of money by buying it and making your own mix that will last along time.
> ...


Taylor sorry for the confusion, but looking back at my thread you will see i have well water in quotes. Water with a ph of 7.0 is considered pure. Your ph being 8 is due to the high carbonate content in your water. Your well may actually be running across limestone or something. This is not a bad thing in your case. you probably never have to worry about ph swings and you can overstock a larger tank with no problems, even keep a happy cichlid tank. My water is great but the down side to it is i can't overstock tanks without adding buffers and i need to monitor my PH more than you would have to.... Later.

As for you Myles since you have well water you can save some bucks on the hobby by no longer buying de-chlor. Any questions holla back.
















to Water Chemistry. Did not notice yesterday. I been drinking the last hour. go figure.


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

I use the stuff made by Tetra and it removes or neutralizes heavy metals, which are present in some well water systems.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I think Seachem's Prime is the best...I've done research from this thread and a few others...and I'm gonna go with Prime!


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I think Seachem's Prime is the best...I've done research from this thread and a few others...and I'm gonna go with Prime!
> [snapback]1125157[/snapback]​


Ditto. Nothing but positive results for Prime so I got a 2L bottle of the stuff.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

aqaurium pharmecuticals tap water conditioner.

Same as stress coat with no aloe vera.

Will last the longest, one gallon treats 60,000 gallons of aquarium water, one gallon runs me 25$, usually last 6 monthes, and I have big tanks, lots of them..


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

is there any dechlorinator that doesn't remove nitrates?

i believe Prime removes nitrates...and that is what i've been using..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I use sodium thiosulfate that I mis up with RO water to make dechlorinator. I prefer it to commercial conditioners because there's no aloe or other crap that irritates the fish in it, just dechlorinator.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i use NovAqua+.... my fish is still alive!


----------

